# SD Karte, gelöschte Bilder Wiederherstellen?



## jackie05 (5. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich möchte von meiner SD Karte, die gelöschte Bilder Wiederherstellen, das ist kein Problem für mich aber ich hatte mal Fotos, die ich vor ca. einem Jahr auf der SD Karte hatte und sie mal ausversehen gelöscht hatte.
Ist es möglich die gesamte SD Karte zu retten, also auch die Bilder, die schon vor ca. einem Jahr von der SD Karte gelöscht wurden?
Wenn ja, welche Programme könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus.

MfG


----------



## Leola13 (5. April 2009)

Hai,

mit Smart Data Recovery sollte das funktionieren.



> die schon vor ca. einem Jahr von der SD Karte gelöscht wurden?



Das Löschdatum spielt da nicht die Rolle, sondern ob, bzw. wie oft du die Karte seit dem wieder überschreiben hast.

Ciao Stefan


----------

